# Best Video card for a 350w PSU



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

i currently have 350w PSU and want to add a video card, whats the best options out there?

also, my friend has a 350w PSU as well but he bought a video card that requires minimum of 450w, will it still be fine to put in? or it will actually crash the pc?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

brapbrapboom said:


> i currently have 350w PSU and want to add a video card, whats the best options out there?
> 
> also, my friend has a 350w PSU as well but he bought a video card that requires minimum of 450w, will it still be fine to put in? or it will actually crash the pc?


Your

price? function? usage?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

around $150? ang function will be for gaming


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

brapbrapboom said:


> around $150? ang function will be for gaming


ATi Radeon 5670, it requires a minimum 400w power supply, but people doesn't have any issue of using it on a 350w



As for your friend, if the video card draws too much power, the system will simply shut down or doesn't even turn on


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ahh! thanks alex!

is it this one? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_557_558&item_id=032280


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

brapbrapboom said:


> ahh! thanks alex!
> 
> is it this one? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_557_558&item_id=032280


Yes, and if you buy it at tigerdirect, you will get $30 rebate 

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5646069&csid=_21

same product and it's cheaper 

make sure you have a pcie slot for it


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

I may be a bit late here  , but I would hang on for a couple of weeks before you get a new Vid card, because ATI has just released the new HD 6000-series cards this week and that will push the prices of the older 5000 series down over the next couple of weeks as stores try to get rid of thier old stock, you may even be able to get a 5770 instead, as this is a much better card than a 5670 IMO.

Anyway good luck with whatever you decide 

Cheers...PanzerFodder...


----------

